# Greene County Club Needs 4



## jfrazier (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a club in Greene Conty north (hwy 77) looking for 4 new members 600a with a camping area gated, and power
Please give me a call (706-344-7899 Willie)


----------



## Freckleshunting (Apr 11, 2008)

How much are your dues,and do you have water available with the camping? Do you have restrictions as far as antler size, width? Where exactly are you located in greene county?


----------



## jfrazier (Apr 15, 2008)

At the Greene County line north end off hwy 77 $600 year fees 
the well does not have a pump now so there is no water 

restrictions for now just what the state DNR restrictions are what we go by


----------



## jfrazier (May 1, 2008)

there are still openings


----------



## rab1951 (May 17, 2008)

Do you have any hogs on the property?


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 6, 2008)

*Greene  co club*

tttt  for  the weekend  guys
   w/t


----------



## Dogmusher (Jun 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## 73Cj5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Can you send me some more info.  I have three people interested in locating a new club.  markmalueg@hotmail.com


----------

